# the juggernaut



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

he earned his name by far, head size(26"), drive.just great dog all they way around.what do u yall think?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't see a picture, so I cant tell you what I think lol


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Me neither


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pic please.


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

i had a problem with posting the pics


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Isn't this the same dog you posted up as a Tri?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Isn't this the same dog you posted up as a Tri?


Yes it is...

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

it is not a tri , and what does head size matter? I find the only people who care about head size are those who have no idea how to read a standard properly so they put more value on head size and weight ..Personally I dont see anything in this dog that makes me go WOW, but to each their own. If this is an american bully I would say it lacks breed type and the face looks to be of a different breed. If it is a good working dog then great , a working dog is a good dog.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> it is not a tri , and what does head size matter? I find the only people who care about head size are those who have no idea how to read a standard properly so they put more value on head size and weight ..Personally I dont see anything in this dog that makes me go WOW, but to each their own. If this is an american bully I would say it lacks breed type and the face looks to be of a different breed. If it is a good working dog then great , a working dog is a good dog.


Well said! Not to be rude but he lacks the conformation of an American Bully and he's most certainly not an APBT.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

*are u serious???*

for 1 why wouldn't he be a tri colored dog u dont see the 3 different colors for 2 not an am bully he's by way of camelot/dangerzone,and if u dont know how they are bred do a lil research.for three how does he not fit conformation. as long as his body is proportioned along with his weight,including head in all, he fits conformation standards.i'll admit its not the best taken pic but i get alot of compliments when seen in public and at dog shows.even by game dog breeders.:clap:hating doesn't go far in life.also check out ferguson's centipede and compare the faces oh yea and he's in his pedigree also


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Well said! Not to be rude but he lacks the conformation of an American Bully and he's most certainly not an APBT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


i just put that out there for those who like bigger dogs that's all i noticed alot of yall so called dog ppl are so technical on everything like if it's not read out of a book then anything outside of it is no good get a grip.im not new to this breed i started off with game stock. so i like them all


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Tri has tan points like a Rott or Dobie. So, he is not Tri.
Perhaps a stacked photo would help everyone see him for what he is.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

what breed would you call this then? redbaron.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Trust me I'm not being technical because I've only recently learned about the American Bully and I love them. I have 2 in fact. To me he doesn't look proportionate he looks pretty long and His head looks a little too tall if that makes sense and almost flat above his nose. I'm sure my dogs aren't perfect either. He's a pretty dog I never said he wasn't. You asked what people thought and I just answered. Personally I've never measured my dogs heads. I've weighed them and they are ridiculously heavy, they love me, they love my kids, and I'm happy. I'm wanting to get into showing them but I'm also going into that expecting to hear people criticize. That's what asking questions is about. It's not always an answer you want to hear.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

You asked for people's opinions then you get defensive when you don't hear what you like? Typical. 
There are very knowledgable people on this site when it comes to American bullies AND American pit Bull Terriers. People that know the standards like the back of their hand (although it's not hard to look it up). Do you show this dog? Maybe then, you could have a valid argument on his conformation.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

*slightly defensive but hear me out*

but here's why whenever ppl see something different they act like its impossible but when i show his brother then they look so suprised.as far as the measuring i went to a remyline show and entered him in some fun competitions thats how that came about,he comes off of some farely large dogs and of course they're not all 100lbers.when some so called dog ppl see him they say he cant be an apbt cuz of his color, really.this lady claimed to be a breeder because she had papered dogs and put them together and act like tri colored dogs are new. some come off so aggressive, i can take ppl not liking my dogs to each is own but damn alot of the ppl that diss dogs look like b.y trash.and both of his parents are red by the way.nothing personal to you all thanx for your out put.u get tired of ppl talking crazy, but i thought it was going down that road again and he is adba reg i know alot of ppl dont like the camelot stuff but thats mainly his core:welcome:


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Tri has tan points like a Rott or Dobie. So, he is not Tri.
> Perhaps a stacked photo would help everyone see him for what he is.


he has 3 different colors on him, on his other relatives they have the markings in more spots. or should i say multi colored dog.


----------



## Kwhitaker0604 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just because he has three colors does not mean he's a tri. You can call him multi colored or whatever. He's a red dog. Lol. And no one here said he can't be an ApBT because of his color. It's his conformation that shows he's not.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Camelot and Danger Zone are used a lot in catch dogs and they generally come out larger then standard. 
"Tri" is still tan points. Three colors is not considered "Tri" it is also a term used in the Bully world and not so much in the APBT world.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes like stated above tri does not mean 3 colors. Tri is a specific marking pattern like that of a Rott or Dobie. It doesn't have to be Black and Tan but the markings must appear in the same pattern.


----------

